# Drill press table raiser



## ksierens

I finally finished building a table raiser for my 1952 Delta DP-220 drill press.  Here are pictures of the design and the finished product.


----------



## Don B

ksierens said:


> I finally finished building a table raiser for my 1952 Delta DP-220 drill press.  Here are pictures of the design and the finished product.



Very nice job, I really like the design and how it looks like it should have been there all along)


----------



## ksierens

I have seen other designs that like the one I built, so I patterned it off of those, and thanks, I always try to make any attachments look like they were meant to be there.


----------



## randyjaco

Nice execution. That part looks like it came from the factory. How does the table fit into this system?

Randy


----------



## Andre

randyjaco said:


> Nice execution. That part looks like it came from the factory. How does the table fit into this system?
> 
> Randy



The table sits on the top of the riser.


Nice job on the build! I like your thoughts on making attachments look factory. But when this machine eventually gets passed on someone will tell Tony at lathes.co.uk that this model came with some rare table lift! LOL


----------



## george wilson

That is an outstanding job!!!! Did you weld steel plates together to fabricate the gear box and other parts? It really looks fantastic.


----------



## ksierens

Thank you George, it was made from separate pieces and welded together. The housing for the bevel gears was rectangular tubing and the rest just standard stock.  I meant to take pictures before welding it together, but never did.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

This is added to my TODO list for my next autumn!
My DP is short, 180 mm max between the chuck and the table at its lower point, so I guess I'll have to reverse the design upside down.
I just have some old car jack screws I was thinking to sell on eBay… maybe I don't sell them, after all.


----------



## Pat of TN

That is fantastic. I might have to devise a way to adapt that to my little DP... really good design, and great work too. It looks factory. American factory, at that.


----------



## Shadowdog500

Wow, that looks nice!!!  

Is there a build thread?

Chris


----------



## ksierens

Chris,

Unfortunately I did not take pictures during the build process.  I kept telling myself I should, just never did, and since it was pushing the limits of my small machines, it would have been good to.


----------



## Shadowdog500

ksierens said:


> Chris,
> 
> Unfortunately I did not take pictures during the build process.  I kept telling myself I should, just never did, and since it was pushing the limits of my small machines, it would have been good to.




No problem,  I never think to take "before pictures" when doing stuff like this either.

Chris


----------



## ksierens

Andre said:


> The table sits on the top of the riser.
> 
> That is how I had planned it, but in practice, it may work better, if the crank mech is mounted above or below the "nut" and clamped off, and the nut is left free to move the table.
> 
> Here is a picture of mine with the table, and a few other ideas I had collected before building mine.


----------



## zmotorsports

Very nicely done.  Great workmanship and execution.

Mike.


----------



## ksierens

Ok, so last night I moved the raiser mechanism above the table, and it works much better this way.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## schor

Wow, you did a fantastic job on the riser and the press overall. :thumbsup2:


I made a motorized riser for my Beaver press (well still working on it, need to house the motor and switch still). I used an old trailer jack and a window crank motor.

[video=youtube_share;novc-e_-XVo]


----------



## Cabbage Stack

Very nice indeed! I'm going to make one!
So essentially you have TWO tables, it looks like. One on the back side (looks like it has a mortising fence on it). And the front facing one having the dividing head on it . So when you want to use the other table you swing it around 180 deg?


what make are the X-Y table and the dividing head?

Again, fabulous!


----------



## ksierens

Thanks, to use the smaller table of just need to loosen it up and swing it around to the front. It is also useful to rotate up 90 to the production table to support larger parts. The X-Y table is made by Mastercraft, the dividing head has no markings but I think it was a casting kit.


----------



## Cabbage Stack

What bevel gears did you use?

I'm looking to build a table elevation mechanism similar to yours for my DP220. Do you have any drawings of it? Thanks!


----------

